# Hiding the Progress Bar???



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

I just received 114A on my R15-500.

With the old software, I could hide the progress bar on a paused picture by pressing the blue remote button twice.

With the new software, this just toggles between the mini-guide and the progress bar.


Is there some way to hide the progress bar on a paused picture so you can see what is at the bottom of the screen?


----------



## mcbeevee (Sep 18, 2006)

Upstream said:


> Is there some way to hide the progress bar on a paused picture so you can see what is at the bottom of the screen?


The "Exit" button works on the HR20. I'm assuming it works on the R15 too.


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

Thanks!


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

mcbeevee said:


> The "Exit" button works on the HR20. I'm assuming it works on the R15 too.


It works on the R15-300 but it's kind of a pain if you are viewing frame-by-frame as you have to hit "exit" after each frame is displayed to remove the bar....


----------



## jimflynnjr (Jan 12, 2007)

ThomasM said:


> viewing frame-by-frame


How does one do this? Is it available on the -100?

TIA


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

I just checked my R15-500 with the latest CE software. The time bar does reappear after each frame advance and you have to push exit each time to remove it. The blue-blue trick does not work, as it toggles the mini guide on/off over the time bar. Oh well. Progress 

As to how do you do frame advace...

Push the pause button, then while paused push the right fast forward button. Each push advances one frame. 

Carl


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

jimflynnjr said:


> How does one do this? Is it available on the -100?
> 
> TIA


Frame-by-frame? SURE! Just pause the picture and press the fast forward or fast rewind keys to advance the picture a frame at a time. To get rid of the "progress bar" you have to hit exit-after each new frame is displayed!


----------

